# Development of French Armoured Doctrine, 1918-1939



## Colin Parkinson (16 Feb 2019)

An excellent talk on French doctrine by Nicholas Moran (aka the Chieftain) 

I have gotten to meet Nick on numerous occasions, he is quite interesting and bubbling with interesting tidbits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqoPZK6gyao&feature=youtu.be


----------



## FJAG (16 Feb 2019)

Excellent lecture. Well worth the time.

 :cheers:


----------



## observor 69 (17 Feb 2019)

I'll second that FJAG. As a history buff, with an interest in the topic he covered, I found it fascinating.


----------

